# Starting Apprenticeship



## Nautica (Mar 25, 2012)

On Monday I start as Apprentice for an Electrician who does Commercial and Residential and sometimes Plumbing. I just graduated vocational school for Residential Electric and Plumbing but on Monday he told me we would be working on a Commercial building doing 3 phase which I have not done and he knows that but still pretty excited but also scared a bit. I built a house from the ground up doing all the wiring , running home runs , wired the 200 amp breaker box, and done the overhead service. Just kinda wondering what the differences in commercial and residential will be like? He also said we would be bending conduit which I have not done so any help or pointers would be awesome that I should know for my first day.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not trying to give you a hard time, but unless you are in a State recognized training program you will be what is typically called a helper. There is nothing wrong with that, as that is how myself and many others came up. But a State recognized training program, (Union, ABC and there are others) would be best if you can get in.

As for what you will do, you are a body for labor, having worked on any particular system will make no difference.

Show up on time.
No cell phone.
No smoking
Pencil in pocket.
And listen.


----------



## Nautica (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been studying for the state test and on the site it said you needed experience to take the test. Is being a helper considered the experience you need or do you have to actually become an apprentice somewhere to take the state test? Honestly don't care about titles I'm just excited to learn and get a job doing the job I went to school for.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nautica said:


> I've been studying for the state test and on the site it said you needed experience to take the test. Is being a helper considered the experience you need or do you have to actually become an apprentice somewhere to take the state test? Honestly don't care about titles I'm just excited to learn and get a job doing the job I went to school for.


Most states require some OJT and some class room.


----------



## Nautica (Mar 25, 2012)

vocational school should count as the classroom I'm assuming?


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check out your local NJATC or Dept of Labor for school. I'm only familiar with the NJATC way, which requires 8000 OJT and 1000 classroom hours. There's no state exam required due to meeting the 8000/1000 requirement.

Good luck out there, though. Pay attention when it comes to pipe bending; watch how they get their measurements, remember your multipliers for offsets, learn your bender... Write it down! It's helped me to have a reference to look back on because there's so much to remember. Have proper tools for pipe bending; a rare earth magnetic level is your best friend, no-dog's are awesome, stick rules can be better than tape measures at times and also... NO MARKING YOUR BENDS IN MARKER! Pencil only. Oh, and take 10 seconds to scrape the stickers off the conduits. People say it doesn't matter unless it's exposed, but it's a good habit to get into. Have fun and let us know how your first day goes!

Krystal


----------



## Nautica (Mar 25, 2012)

First day was better than I could of ever expected. Both of the guys I work with are older, really nice, and willing to teach. Most of the day we spent putting up conduit and done a few service calls. Tomorrow we are going to run the wire for the 600 amp service.


----------



## Nautica (Mar 25, 2012)

also just curious why you said no using a marker for the bends that all he used was a marker.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nautica said:


> also just curious why you said no using a marker for the bends that all he used was a marker.


 
Marker is permanent and many feels it detracts from a professional run or runs of conduit. PENCIL


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad it went well! Brian summed it up. To me, there's nothing worse than looking up at a beautiful pipe run (work of art) and being distracted from ugly black lines. It's just a good habit to get into. But, this is coming from the gal that lines up the screws on her receptacle face plates... I might be over doing it...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

KLovelace29 said:


> Glad it went well! Brian summed it up. To me, there's nothing worse than looking up at a beautiful pipe run (work of art) and being distracted from ugly black lines. It's just a good habit to get into. But, this is coming from the gal that lines up the screws on her receptacle face plates... I might be over doing it...


Actually lining up screws has a second effect, if you come back and see one or more turned other than the way you left them you know someone else has been into your work.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's right no marker on the conduit. If they paint it then the marker will bleed thru. Even if they don't it makes the pipe look amateurish. Putting marker on pipe gets guys sent to the house. 

Commercial is great experience. Like one of the other people said the best thing you can do is be a listener and not a know it all. That is the fastest way to learn. Take pride in the conduit you end up installing. It is an art and I always hear that if you you can run conduit well you will never have a problem getting hired on anywhere.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

KLovelace29 said:


> Glad it went well! Brian summed it up. To me, there's nothing worse than looking up at a beautiful pipe run (work of art) and being distracted from ugly black lines. It's just a good habit to get into. But, this is coming from the gal that lines up the screws on her receptacle face plates... I might be over doing it...


That ain't overdoing it that's attention to detail. It's the little things that set a job apart from a trade!


----------



## gargoyle (Mar 26, 2012)

commercial is different than resi,but equally challenging, its money in your pocket if your proficient at both.dont be intimidated by 3 phase ,just be safe.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree use pencil on exposed pipe. If its in the wall it doesnt really matter. Also to get good with conduit it takes time. Try not to get too frustrated with it. I'm sure most will admit sometimes we still accidently kick it the wrong way or put our box offset the wrong way.

You may also want to purchase a conduit bending guide book.


----------



## gargoyle (Mar 26, 2012)

great info on the conduit book, i still have mine in my tool box and i`ve been doin this a long time


----------

